# Reloading a 300 win mag



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

Earlier this year I bought a Weatherby Vanguard Meateater rifle in 300 Win. Topped it with a Leupold freedom scope with the CDS. After shooting 3 or 4 factory loads the one that shot best was the 180 gr Accubond, but still left some to be desired. My 2 part question is this. 1. What are some of your favorite load recipes? And 2. Is there somewhere you can buy 5 or 10 bullets to work up different loads before buying 100 rd box? Could be an expensive process buying bullets for 60-80 bucks only to find out the don't shoot well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to reloading where you will end up a few pounds of powder that doesn't get used and boxes of bullets with only a half dozen used.

And rifle bullets come 50 to the box. 

I have found that the best way is to just bite the bullet so to speak and purchase a quality bullet that you like, along with some powder that you like. Then start loading.

I like to load 5 rounds of each powder charge to work up to what I want to shoot. I'll usually have around 25 loaded cartridges to take to the range to see which one that I like the best. Then once I have a good shooting round I'll play around with other factors such as seating depth. 

Doing it this way you will go through those 50 bullets fairly fast. 

But if you don't like the powder then you'll have a half pound or so of powder that you are not going to use. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy the bullet you most want to use, as Critter said they come 50 per box. Then you can try various powers to see what your gun likes. Try at least 3 powder amounts from low med and 10% under max for each powder. You can ask folk what powders work best for that weight of bullet in that caliber and start with that. Keep your targets for reference. That should give you an indication of what your gun likes.

IMO... 7828 is a very nice powder for big magnums (Its my most accurate reloaded round out of my 7MM STW, 3200 fps with 160gr Accubonds). I tried RL22, RL25, H1000 etc etc, but 7828 was the winner for my gun.

Good luck rounding up a box of 180 Accubonds though... heck, any caliber of Accubonds. Reloading supples are very hard to come by. Primers are the hardest... but mag rifle are easier to find than say, small rifle / small pistol. Powders can be found off and on from several local sources, I've was able to buy 7828 just a couple weeks ago from Scheels.

If burning $$$ on accubonds seems painful during load development, you can try sierra gamekings in the same weight. They are good cheap plinker bullets to shoot up.


-DallanC


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I have found with my 300’s to go as heavy as you can. I am really liking the Bergers.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Do as DallanC and Critter say, they are both spot on.
This my 60 yrs of reloading 2 cents worth: there is no secret load, the secret is in the process. 
Accuracy is your goal. The secret to accuracy is CONSISTENCY!!! If every round is exactly like the last one, it will print in the same spot. It's like a race car, there is so much more than just horse power. Here are a couple of my favorite tips. Your best load is almost always a little below max velocity with a bullet weight of the highest BC. Match all your components: weigh and match each bullet, match your case capacities into lots, precisely match powder weight, case length, seating depth, primer seating pressure. In short, if all the rounds are exactly the same(or as close as you can get them) they will all go through the same hole...everything else is up to you and your gun.:smile:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Tough times to be a hunter, reloader, sport shooter, hobbyist or anything having to do with ammunition.

I have all the equipment but cannot aquire the components at this time.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't use the 300 Win Mag much after getting a 300 WSM.

Usually reloaded the 300 Win Mag with H1000. It was fine.

If I was new to reloading the 300 Win Mag I would develop loads using the new IMR Enduron powders, 7977 or even the 4955. H1000 is a go-to magnum rifle powder but the new Enduron powders are insensitive to temp changes, reduce copper fowling, and in my opinion burn a little cooler. I'm experimenting with Enduron powders for a variety of calibers/firearms and really like the 4155 and 4955. Need to fool around with Enduron powders in the magnums more.

Powder is scarce again and it seems the Enduron powders are the last powders to get cleaned off the shelves around here.

Good luck.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Like others have said, it's definitely a trial and error process in finding what your rifle likes. Someone else's "go to" recipe will likely not be the best in your rifle (or safe for that matter). 

It's a little hard to find components these days, so scour KSL, join a few other forums and check out the classifieds and you might find what you're after. 

For Nosler projectiles, check out Shooter's Pro Shop.com. They sell nosler factory 2nds and over run bullets at discount prices and may have what you're looking for.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Forgot to mention - Here's a site selling sample packs of bullets. They aren't cheap, but may help you avoid having a bunch of unused projectiles.

https://www.submoashooting.com/bullets/


----------

